# Giant African Millipedes - babies any help is great



## Ameliapede (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi, new here. Got a GAM in Jan 2020. Got a girl as eventually I wanted to buy a male nd breed them, well cleaning out the old carrots Tuesday, I noticed white crawly things around her. First thought was the cage was infested with some other bug, but then at a closer look BABIES! Yes over 60+ baby millipede so far. Any one have these guys and can give me pointers? I have kept other types before but never had a pregnant one or any babies. TIA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 9, 2020)

You're sure those are babies and not another species? Not saying that's what I think--I really don't know--but it might be worth considering, especially without a male present.


----------



## InvertsandOi (Oct 9, 2020)

Just treat them the same as the adults. Congratulations!


----------



## Madnesssr (Oct 9, 2020)

Leave them with the adult.  The babies will benefit from her feces.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sschind (Oct 10, 2020)

Best thing you could do is box them up and ship them to me.  That way you don't have to worry about them.  Problem solved.   Of course that will make my life hell, what with all the added work I will have to do, but I am willing to take that huge responsibility upon my shoulders if it means some other person's life is made easier.  That's just the kind of guy I am.


Seriously though (its sad that I have to add that) congrats.  Others will have the info you are seeking so I will not ad my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 11, 2020)

schmiggle said:


> You're sure those are babies and not another species? Not saying that's what I think--I really don't know--but it might be worth considering, especially without a male present.


Not sure where they came from if a different species. Possible I bought a pregnant female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 14, 2020)

Eating and growing...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 17, 2020)

The giant blues are smaller than gigas but still gigantic compared to most other species in the hobby. Only the adults are blue, the babies are usually tan then brown or army green. The progenitors of the photo attached were imported 2005. Ameliapede, sorry I didn't realize your message and this post were connected till I looked back at this thread.



Ameliapede said:


> Eating and growing...


In that carrot pic they almost look like albino Narceus. They should turn dark gray or brown at an inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 19, 2020)

I was informed today by my local reptile shop where I got Ameila, that she is in fact Not an GAM but an AGM....im confused but still happy with the amount of offspring, the guy at the store said he only has 4 babies


*African Giant Millipedes Mardonius parilis acuticonus*


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 19, 2020)

Could you get a clearer picture of the adult specimen? Looking at your photo provided is rather confusing, as AGBs (_A. gigas_) have brown banding on their bodies (it appears your specimen has them but it's hard to tell) with brown banded legs, though your specimen has straight black legs as far as I can tell (which is a common attribute of _S. fischeri_).

_Mardonius parilis acuticonus_ was reclassified as _Spiropoeus fischeri_, and as such is no longer a valid name.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 19, 2020)

That was the name they gave at the store I purchased her from.  You're in So. Cal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 19, 2020)

I see. Yes, definitely _Spiropoeus fischeri_, which makes sense considering you got babies without doing anything special (_A. gigas_ is more difficult to get young from). The water droplets in the first photo must have given me a false impression of brown striping or something.

I am indeed, ha ha. Why do you ask?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 19, 2020)

I to am in so. cal, just nice knowing locals.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah definitely, ha ha.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 19, 2020)

Spiropoeus fischeri are not bigger than the giant blues but still a very nice species. The satiny black areas of the exoskeleton are nice.


----------



## Arthroverts (Oct 19, 2020)

Do your _Acladocricus_ actually make it to 7" or so? That's fairly impressive, especially if it's an old line (I know some of the new lines can get pretty big).

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 19, 2020)

Amelia is over 7 inches long   she looks like a long skinny hotdog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ameliapede (Jan 5, 2021)

Still finding new babies every couple weeks. Measured one lil guy crawling on top at 3/4".


----------



## Ameliapede (Sep 15, 2021)

Almost a year old, over 60 babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Oct 7, 2021)

Great molt!

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 2 | Love 1


----------



## DrT loves Ts (Nov 16, 2021)

Are these a good species for a total beginner (at keeping millipedes)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi! well I have had successes so far. they seem hardy and easy to care for. Always do your research to see if where you are in life and location is a good place for them. I have had several different kinds and these are my fav.  <edit>


----------



## Ameliapede (Apr 8, 2022)

18 months old!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## DaveM (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you for your staying power, @Ameliapede, in updating this thread. It has been fun watching your success and the growth of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Apr 11, 2022)

I currently counted 34, not sure if any are still hiding. Not wanting to injure any so I bribe with fruits and veggies on top to count. I am so excited to see how far they have come. The oldest are about 18 months and the youngest about 12 months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveM (Apr 11, 2022)

Some guy, @Jack Blachura, was looking for advice on breeding these in this thread: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/advice-on-getting-mpas-mardonius-parilis-acuticonis.332901/
I'm not sure if that guy is still around, but it seems we now have an expert


----------



## Ameliapede (Apr 13, 2022)

new molt

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Apr 19, 2022)

Ameliapede said:


> new molt


Largest I've seen in the tank so far is just over 3 inches...they look like tooties rolls


----------



## Ameliapede (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## spasskgirl (May 27, 2022)

over 60 "babies". I'd really love a picture or video of them teeming, unless they are segregated.


----------



## Ameliapede (May 27, 2022)

Feeding

lunch
View attachment mili.mp4

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Jul 18, 2022)

38 still growing and thriving.  Need to try and sex them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ameliapede (Aug 21, 2022)

Too many!


----------



## Ameliapede (Aug 29, 2022)




----------

